

Show HN: Marauders Map (Circle Hackathon) - myprasanna
http://discovercircle.com/marauder
Do you guys remember that magical map from that Harry Potter movie? That thingy a couple of guys at Dropbox made during their hackathon? 
We took it to the next level...
======
pbiggar
Complete tangent, but I love that there is another company called Circle (my
company is <https://circleci.com>). You would think that another company of
the same name would be confusing, but it's actually been quite useful so far.

After the other Circle's last Hackathon, we got a couple of new users who
"found us after hearing about the hackathon". And we occasionally meet people
who "have heard of Circle". Which Circle? Maybe ours, maybe theirs, but it
doesn't really matter, because they have heard the brand, and they know
something good about it.

So, an upvote for you guys, and for your hackathon (which seems really cool),
and for your app which I hear great things about, and for a mutually
beneficial co-naming situation :)

~~~
myprasanna
You do know we use your system to test code right? :)

~~~
pbiggar
I do of course, but I don't announce who our customers unless they announce it
first (thanks!), or they give permission.

------
pm90
I am concerned that this might provoke a reaction from whoever holds the
rights to the name 'Marauder's Map' (probably JK Rowling?). Is that likely?

~~~
musHo_sk
It's a Marauder-like Map.

------
aeurielesn
Yet another Facebook Application that wants my email address. There was a time
when I could choose an anonymous proxy address but It seems that is not
possible anymore, too bad.

~~~
shanelja
I'm more curious why it wants access to the messages in my inbox, I dislike
giving control like that to any third party developer.

------
empika
Nice! Some kids at the Young Rewired State hack week built their own Marauders
Map a few weeks ago, which was pretty cool
<http://hacks.rewiredstate.org/events/yrs2012/marauder-me>

------
dsirijus
I think you need to buy a proper ssl certificate.

------
chrischen
I get stuck in redirects.

~~~
myprasanna
It seems like a FB cookie bug, hard to figure out. Try incognito.

------
pratagarwal
Very cool!!!

